# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Elobey Ι [Ερέτρια (1973)]

## xara

Μετά την δρομολόγηση των 3 ταχύτατων ΕΓ/ΟΓ στη γραμμή Ωρωπός-Ερέτρια (ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-ΕΛΕΝΗ, ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ, ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΙΙ), το Ερέτρια, παροπλίστηκε στο λιμάνι της Ερέτριας και κατά πληροφορίες ή θα συνεχίσει σαν ρο/ρο ή, που είναι και πιο πιθανό, θα πωληθεί.

----------


## xara

Το θυμάστε;
Τί να απέγινε άραγε;

----------


## Thanasis89

Φίλε μου το θυμάμαι, και λυπήθηκα πολύ όταν έφυγε. Πρέπει να βρίσκεται στην Αίγυπτο. Έχει πουληθεί, απ' ότι μου έλεγαν οι φίλοι μου στο πλήρωμα. Τώρα δεν είμαι και σίγουρος για το κατα πόσο αληθεύουν.

----------


## Apostolos

3 φώτο του λίγο πρίν φύγει
http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/p37960358.html
http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/p37960362.html
http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/p37960360.html

----------


## Thanasis89

Αποφάσισα να κάνω ένα αντίγραφο του Ερέτρια εντελώς ερασιτεχνικό για να το κρατήσω στο αρχείο και στην μνήμη μου. Ελπίζω να μην είναι ιεροσυλία. Αφιερωμένου σε όλους τους παντοφλολάγνους. Δεκτά τα όποια σχόλια επί του σχεδίου.

----------


## noulos

Στα... τελευταία του έκανε "ντουέτο" με το επίσης αγαπημένο Cleveland (νομίζω ότι ο "νονός" του διεκδικεί το βραβείο για το πιο πρωτότυπο όνομα παντόφλας). Συγκεκριμένα κάθε ΣΚ έκαναν εμβόλιμα δρομολόγια ανάμεσα σε αυτά των Πρωτοπόρος και Θεολόγος - Ελένη που υπήρχαν τότε στην γραμμή, κάνοντας βεβαία πολύ περισσότερη ώρα (περίπου 45'). Αργότερα με την αποχώρηση του Cleveland (για Αρκίτσα αν δεν κάνω λάθος) έμεινε να παλεύει μόνο του με τα "θηρία"!

----------


## Thanasis89

Ακριβώς φίλε μου. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά απίστευτες προσπεράσεις που έβλεπα επί μονίμου βάσεως από το Λύκειο του Ωρωπού ή και τις πολύωρες αναμονές στο λιμάνι αμφότερων (Cleveland - Ερέτρια) προκειμένου να πάρουν ένα αυτοκίνητο και να εκτελέσουν το δρομολόγιο.

----------


## xara

> Αποφάσισα να κάνω ένα αντίγραφο του Ερέτρια εντελώς ερασιτεχνικό για να το κρατήσω στο αρχείο και στην μνήμη μου. Ελπίζω να μην είναι ιεροσυλία. Αφιερωμένου σε όλους τους παντοφλολάγνους. Δεκτά τα όποια σχόλια επί του σχεδίου.


Πολύ καλο το σκίτσο, εχει ομως μια μικρή ατέλεια: Στο χώρο του σαλονιού-μπάρ, είχαν εκμεταλευθεί και το χώρο του πρυμνιού ντεκ. Δηλαδή, πισω ηταν ολο κλειστο.

----------


## Thanasis89

Σωστά...:-? Και ρώτησα τον αδερφό μου αν ήταν έτσι και δεν θυμόταν. Εντάξει, φίλε μου σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ.  :Very Happy:

----------


## xara

> Σωστά...:-? Και ρώτησα τον αδερφό μου αν ήταν έτσι και δεν θυμόταν. Εντάξει, φίλε μου σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Ίσως ομως αρχικά το καράβι να είχε "χτιστεί", οπως το σκίτσο σου. :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Όχι, δεν νομίζω γιατί είχε πολύ μικρό σαλονάκι για να είναι μόνο αυτό, πρέπει έτσι να ήταν από την αρχή. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηρηστικά ότι ο χώρος έξω από το σαλόνι στένευε προς τα πρύμα και ίσα ίσα που χωρούσες για να ανέβεις στο ανοιχτό κατάστρωμα.

----------


## noulos

Τώρα που το λες το θυμάμαι και εγώ. Επίσης στο βάθος του γκαράζ υπήρχε μαι μικρή σκάλα που αν δεν κάνω λάθος σε ανέβαζε μέσα στο μικρό σαλονάκι.
Αυτή είναι και η μόνη ίσως ατέλεια που έχει το Θεολόγος-Ελένη. Αν το αυτοκίνητό σου είναι πολύ μέσα πρέπει να διασχίσεις όλο το γκαράζ και να πας πλώρα για να ανέβεις στο κατάστρωμα και να απολαύσεις το ταξίδι! Κάτι που στην πράξη δεν μπορεί να γίνει έτσι που στριμώχνουν τα αυτοκίνητα όταν έχει κόσμο.

----------


## Thanasis89

Φίλε noulos θα συνεχίσω την συζήτηση στο θέμα για το Θεολόγος Ελένη.

----------


## GST

ΧΑΡΙΕΤΙΖΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ
ΠΑΛΙΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΩΡΩΠΟ. 
ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΡΓΟ, ΙΣΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΑΡΓΟ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ "ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ" ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΟ ΕΒΑΖΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΤΕΤΡΑΔΑ (ΟΤΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ 12 ΟΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΦΛΕΣ) ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΚΛΗΒΕΛΑΝΤ, ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙΙ  ΚΑΙ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ. 
ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΓ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ, ΜΙΧΑΛΑΚΗΣ ΙΙ, ΑΡΗΣ, ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ, ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Β' ΚΑΙ ΙΑΣΩΝ.

----------


## cataman

> Ακριβώς φίλε μου. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά απίστευτες προσπεράσεις που έβλεπα επί μονίμου βάσεως από το Λύκειο του Ωρωπού ή και τις πολύωρες αναμονές στο λιμάνι αμφότερων (Cleveland - Ερέτρια) προκειμένου να πάρουν ένα αυτοκίνητο και να εκτελέσουν το δρομολόγιο.


Μία φωτογραφία του Ερέτρια σε ένα ταξιδάκι που έκανα το 2001.
Όντως παιδιά ακόμα και για μήνα Ιούνιο που τραβήχτηκε η φωτογραφία η παντόφλα φαίνεται άδεια από κόσμο. Παρηγοριά είναι το φορτηγό που προτίμησε να περάσει απέναντι με αυτό το αργό καράβι.

----------


## noulos

Κι' όμως μπορεί να ήταν και γεμάτο!
Το ότι φαίνεται μόνο το φορτηγό είναι λογικό αφού τα ΙΧ είναι κατά πολύ χαμηλότερα.

----------


## cataman

> Κι' όμως μπορεί να ήταν και γεμάτο!
> Το ότι φαίνεται μόνο το φορτηγό είναι λογικό αφού τα ΙΧ είναι κατά πολύ χαμηλότερα.


Συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λές, αλλά εκτός από τα δύο άτομα που διακρίνονται στο πάνω κατάστρωμα δεν βλέπω άλλους επιβάτες, γιαυτό και είπα ότι φαίνεται άδειο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ERETRIA στην Ερετρια το 2006


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67528

Για τον Thanasis 89

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο παρόν θέμα υπάρχει ένα "μπέρδεμα" μιας και αναφέρεται σε δύο διαφορετικά πλοία.

Το πλοίο _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ_ που αναφέρεται στα ποστ 1 έως και 18 έχει κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο Ζέρβα του Περάματος το _1973_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 3957_ και φέρει _ΙΜΟ 7229801_. Το 2007 πουλήθηκε στην Δυτική Αφρική και πλέον δραστηριοποιείται για εταιρεία τεχνικών έργων στην Ισημερινή Γουινέα ως _ELOBEY 1_.

_Γιώργος Γκιβίσης_

----------


## sylver23

Το διόρθωσα.
Εφτιαξα δύο ξεχωριστά θέματα.
(Ερετρια 1943)

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού ευχαριστήσουμε το Γιώργο για το διαχωρισμό και το sylver23 για την τακτοποίηση των θεμάτων, ας δούμε το ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ δεμένο στις 24-11-2006 .....στην Ερέτρια. Παρόμοια με του φίλου Κώστα, αλλά τραβηγμένη απο μέσα. Για όλους εσας τους φίλους.

ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ 01 24-11-2006.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σεπτέμβριος 2010. Το _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ_ ως _ELOBEY I_ στο νησί Corisco της Ισημερινής Γουινέας, ρυμουλκούμενο εξαιτίας ίσως κάποιας προσωρινής ή και .....μόνιμης (ποιός άραγε μπορεί να ξέρει ???) βλάβης στις μηχανές του.

flickr_Joaquin Giraldo M_03.jpg
*Πηγή :** flickr - Joaquin Giraldo M*.

Και λίγους μήνες αργότερα, Φεβρουάριο 2011, δεμένο σε .....προβλήτα στο ίδιο νησί.

flickr_Joaquin Giraldo M_02.jpg
*Πηγή :** flickr - Joaquin Giraldo M*.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να παραθέσουμε και στο παρόν θέμα μία φωτό του _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ_ με την πρώτη του μορφή, προ μετασκευής, η οποία είχε ανέβει πριν αρκετά χρόνια στο topic της γραμμής Ωρωπού - Ερέτριας, _εδώ_ από τον φίλο _panagiotis78_.

Eretria.jpg

Και να επισημάνουμε ότι ήταν αδελφό πλοίο με το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΣ_ του Ρίου (είχε επίσης κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο Ζέρβα του Περάματος, ένα χρόνο πριν το Ερέτρια, το 1972). Σύγκριση μπορεί να γίνει _με αυτή την φωτό_, όπου σε δεύτερο πλάνο βλέπουμε το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΣ_ επίσης προ μετασκευής.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Οι τελευταίες φωτογραφίες που είχαμε του _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ - ELOBEY I_ από την Ισημερινή Γουινέα (δύο ποστ πιό πάνω) ήταν από το _2011_. Έκτοτε, γίνανε κάποιες αλλαγές στο πλοίο. Αφαιρέθηκε το _Π_ από την πλώρη αλλά και (πολύ περιέργως) έγινε μεγάλωμα - διαπλάτυνση (!!!) στην γέφυρα του. Μπορούμε να το δούμε λοιπόν σε πιό νέες φωτό, όπως αυτή που παραθέσαμε σήμερα στο θέμα του ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Β - RIO LANG _(εδώ, σε δεύτερο πλάνο)_ από τον _Μάιο 2014_, αλλά και στην παρακάτω αεροφωτογραφία από τον _Οκτώβριο 2014_. Και οι δύο φωτό από το νησί Malabo στην Ισημερινή Γουινέα, από το flickr και τα άλμπουμς της τεχνικής εταιρείας SOMAGEC.

Puerto de Malabo_10-2014.jpg

----------


## npapad

Μερικά παραπάνω στοιχεία για το ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ (1973) από τους Lloyd's Registers 1974-75 και 1979-80.
Κατασκευή το 1973 (Θ. Ζέρβας & Υιοί, Αμπελάκι) 490 gt. IMO 7229801.
Εμφανίζεται με διαφορετικό νηολόγιο *Πειραιά 3978* (το οποίο ταιριάζει και με το έτος κατασκευής)και ΔΔΣ SV3398. Διαστάσεις 52,76 Χ 10,39 μέτρα.
2 μηχανές ντίζελ τετράχρονες 1200 BHP από την SKL Schwermaschinenbau Karl Liebknecht, Magdeburg.
Ιδιοκτήτες το 1974 οι Χρ. Μερκουριάδης & Γ. Σουβαλιώτης ενώ στον Lloyds του 1979-80 εμφανίζονται οι Θ. Ελευθερίου & Ζερβας & Υιοί Ο.Ε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε ζωγραφικό έργο του Σπύρου Βασιλείου, _βλέπουμε το ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ στην πρώτη του μορφή_, προ μετασκευής, στην Ερέτρια όμως ή στον Ωρωπό ??? Πίσω του διακρίνεται και το _ΚΛΗΒΕΛΑΝΤ_, ενώ παραφωνία κατά την γνώμη μου αποτελούν οι δύο μικρότερες παντόφλες οι οποίες είναι σαφώς δυσανάλογες σε μέγεθος και με το τοπίο και με τα δύο μεγαλύτερα φέρρυ.

----------

